# Hello to the forum from a newbie.



## Misty (Mar 21, 2016)

I was diagnosed a year ago and looking forward to chatting & sharing with you as I feel a bit lost. Off back to GP this week as very fatigued. On Metformin 500 twice a day. I have asked my GP for a blood sugar metre and he will not issue me with one. I find this odd asI am sure it would help me understand what's happening to me.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi TinkR, welcome to the forum  Have you been diagnosed long? Let us know if you have any questions or concerns


----------



## Misty (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello Northerner , thank you. One year diagnosed, how do I change my username please as it was given to me after problems getting on.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2016)

TinkR said:


> Hello Northerner , thank you. One year diagnosed, how do I change my username please as it was given to me after problems getting on.


I can change it for you, what would you prefer?


----------



## Misty (Mar 21, 2016)

Lets go for "MISTY" all cat related. Thanks very much. Are you a Northerner? I am but living in Wales.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2016)

Misty said:


> Lets go for "MISTY" all cat related. Thanks very much. Are you a Northerner? I am but living in Wales.


You are now 'Misty'!  Yes, I'm originally from West Yorkshire, now living in Hampshire


----------



## Misty (Mar 21, 2016)

Just asking as I am a Northerner too now living in Wales. I was near Glossop. Thank you for you help.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 21, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Misty.   Like the avatar - people are strange, well some on here anyway.


----------



## Misty (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes I believe I saw the Doors in 1970 but can't remember ! Strange can be good!
Thank you for your welcome.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi and welcome from a T2 who's 15 months in and from West Yorkshire.


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 22, 2016)

Hello Misty
If you like strange people you're in the right place....not me you understand I'm perfectly normal, it's them others on here 

I find the refusal to give people with type 2 test meters very silly, I mean how on earth can you see what's going on if you can't test the impact of any changes.  Some people find nagging power helpful, that is every time you go ask again, and state your reasons for wanting to test.  Anyway welcome


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum Misty


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi Misty and welcome to the forum.


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 22, 2016)

All the world's odd, save thee and me and even thee is a bit peculiar! 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi a misty and welcome.
Lots of people here with lots of useful information and advice.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi Misty.


----------



## @Fractis (Mar 23, 2016)

Welcome Misty


----------



## William 2003 (Mar 30, 2016)

@Misty - Hello.  I am new to the Forum today. How else are you supposed to know what foods spike your blood sugars without a meter?  The most important and vital piece of a Diabetics kit is a Meter.  I would invest/purchase one and start testing, It is your Diabetes.


----------



## William 2003 (Mar 30, 2016)

@Misty - Hi. I have got links to websites for meters, if you should want them?


----------



## pat.y (Mar 30, 2016)

Code free is the cheapest to run Misty, but if you phone accucheck they will send you a free one but buying the strips for it are expensive.


----------



## William 2003 (Mar 30, 2016)

@Misty. The SD Codefree Meter has the cheapest test strips, and if you buy in packs you will save money too!
Some Companies will offer you a Free meter - don't fall for this as their strips are expensive. If you want the link I will post it for you on here.
Also Amazon have some good deals too.


----------



## Misty (Apr 9, 2016)

William 2003 said:


> @Misty - Hello.  I am new to the Forum today. How else are you supposed to know what foods spike your blood sugars without a meter?  The most important and vital piece of a Diabetics kit is a Meter.  I would invest/purchase one and start testing, It is your Diabetes.


Thanks I have just started looking but one recommended on here as the cheapest has some poor reviews.


----------



## Misty (Apr 9, 2016)

William 2003 said:


> @Misty. The SD Codefree Meter has the cheapest test strips, and if you buy in packs you will save money too!
> Some Companies will offer you a Free meter - don't fall for this as their strips are expensive. If you want the link I will post it for you on here.
> Also Amazon have some good deals too.


Thank you I have just had a look at this and bit unsure to buy as some reviews are bad.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 9, 2016)

Most of the folks who are self funded for meters and test strips use the SDCodefree. 

May or may not be perfect but still better than nothing.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 9, 2016)

These meters are just a guide, but they give you an idea of how you are controlling things. Until they come up with something better that has cheap test strips, I'll stick with my Codefree.


----------



## Ali H (Apr 14, 2016)

Misty said:


> I was diagnosed a year ago and looking forward to chatting & sharing with you as I feel a bit lost. Off back to GP this week as very fatigued. On Metformin 500 twice a day. I have asked my GP for a blood sugar metre and he will not issue me with one. I find this odd asI am sure it would help me understand what's happening to me.


Hi Misty, 
I'm only a week in after diagnosis for type 2. My doctor says I don't need to use a meter but I've ordered one free of charge anyway as I don't see how you can have any control without one. I'll be using it for the first time in the morning


----------



## Carolg (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi misty


----------



## Superheavy (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey Misty,

Welcome on board, hope you can find a meter that suits you and doesn't break the bank. If I'm honest it probably plays a big role in everyday life with diabetes, regardless of how well I control it from my end, with my desire to test being a daily urge.


----------

